# D&D 3.5: I sold my Soul - Game Thread



## Muk (Dec 17, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _local map_ 











Iron is in short supply and the demand for it is exploding. Price sore uncontrollably as a simple Dagger costs now 8 gold pieces where it was only 2 gold pieces six month ago. But that is not the worst of it. To keep the dagger from breaking or rusting, it needs to be taken care of every other day or else visible brown rust will form on the third day. Within a week the blade will crumble. 
The only method currently of preventing it, is to grind away the rust and oil and fatten the blade. Still sometimes due to negligence or just plain bad luck, the rust eats itself into the core of your iron gear and then there is nothing to be done but smelt it down and reforge it.


 Majors, barons, and even counts have called out for an investigation in the  iron crisis. Your investigations points you towards the mining town of Nashkel, however due to most of your gear still using iron or partially having iron used in them, you are forced to make a stop at the Arms & Friends Inn. It is the closest Inn and Forge north of Nashkel.  


 Tonight, you dine at the Arms & Friends Inn.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Dec 17, 2012)

Imago sipped at a glass of wine as he relaxed in the common room of the Inn.  The smell of commerce was in the air, it was refreshing that even in these troubling times an oasis like this could still exist.

But even here the troubles of the failing iron could be felt just below the surface.  It was worrying; while some merchants were doing quite well with the added demand long-term the failing iron was poison for the marketplace.  Something needed to be done before the damage becomes long-lasting.

((-2sp for a pitcher of wine, -5sp for a common room, -5sp each for stabling for his two animals?))


----------



## Muk (Dec 17, 2012)

"Sir, do you need any extra servings?" Waitress Maria asks. "The boys tell me your horse and mule were put farthest inside the stable away from the entrance. They should be safe from any potential horse thieves. Your room will be room number 216 or so the boss tells me. It's on the second floor east wing."

(Yes, to the prices)


----------



## Chaos (Dec 17, 2012)

Elros opened the door to the inn's common room and sat down at a table. _Crowded. I see I'm not the only one drawing towards the center of excitement._ The wide grin on his face had been brought by the promise of interesting times. _An iron crisis. The heart of the military economy has been struck. And here they come, adventurers looking to make a name for themselves by solving it. And here I come, ready to help these same adventurers lose some valuables. And to watch the fun of course. Nothing more important than that._

He waved at a waitress. "A dinner and a room for the night please."


----------



## Muk (Dec 17, 2012)

Maria comes over to Elros' table and asks, "Will that be the today's special with rib-eye steak or a stew soup with fresh baked potatoes or just a potato soup, sir? Will you want a room with view of the rising sun, a warm, cozy and quiet room to the far end of the west wing or a room right next to the commons?"

(aka. good, common, poor meal/room)


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 17, 2012)

Near where a fire would burn if it were cold enough to warrant one, Moira rests her feet in a cool pail of water as she rifles through some fruit that she picked earlier in the day. Apart from her dagger and the heads of her arrows she hadn't much worry about rust on her own items...but the prospect of something causing this much of an imbalance in nature is the kind of thing that she could be here to look into. 

She huffed harshly, blowing a curl away from her forehead. Fridolf slept at her side, his paws folded neatly under his body as he breathed in and out slowly. The wolf had been there through all of her solo travels, but it had been hard for her to get the caretaker of the Inn to let her bring an animal his size inside. Druids were probably rare in this part of the world. 

As Maria circles the room taking her orders, Moira simply waits until her turn comes to ask about lodgings for the night. Tomorrow the search for the cause of the rust begins.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Dec 17, 2012)

Imago dismisses the waitress with a smile, "not right now my dear, perhaps a little later.  For now I'm just going to enjoy the atmosphere and see what opportunities might arise."

He considered his options, the Inn was well situated surely a lot of the traffic was in merchants bringing trade too and from Nashkel.  But his instincts told him to fight the urge to look for converts.  Being too eager in new surroundings could prove costly.  Perhaps in the morning before he left.  Maybe with luck he'd find a nice well-armed merchant party that would appreciate his escort in to Nashkel.


----------



## igeku somrazunta (Dec 17, 2012)

Igeku walked towards the inn, leading his mule and dog, aldeck, behind. he walked over to the stable boy and handed him 5 sp for the stabling and an extra gp for a tip and said to him "Don't worry about putting my mule near the front, aldeck will protect the belongings quite well." with that he walked over to aldeck and patted her on her head, giving her the command to guard his belongings for the night, afterwards giving her a chunk of meat, which she happily accepted. Aldeck then went and sat dutifully by the stables to protect her master's belongings.

Igeku put his belongings, excluding his sword, armor and clothes onto the cart drawn by his mule. He turned and walked towards the door of the inn, a slight jangle of his chain mail with every step. Igeku opened the door and walked to a table in the corner to wait to be served.


----------



## Muk (Dec 17, 2012)

Jens the stable boy dropped open his mouth at the tip. That's about at least a year worth of work he got at a tip. He hastily puts away the coin and back to work making sure they hey are fresh and the stable gates are properly locked. He puts a small bowl of water next to Aldeck just to make sure she ain't thirsty after finishing her meal.

Maria smiles at Imago's reply and makes her round finally reaching Moira. She's a little hesitant at the large wolf as she approaches. She looks back at her boss, who's sitting behind the counter, before finally saying, "What can we get you?"

Though his iron armor is his pride and joy, Igeku does hear a few whispers from behind his back. "Man, that's gotta be a pain in the ass the keep in order. Hey look at those iron chain rings." "Yeah, I see it, there is some bronze color in them. Probably rusty already. How many days do you think it'll last till it falls apart." "I say 4 days," and puts 5 silver on the table. "Hmm, 3 days," another says and puts 10 silver on the table.


----------



## kluang (Dec 17, 2012)

Aoran Aeradilinian stands at the inn's entrance, reading its sign. 

Arms & Friends Inn.

He shrugs and look at the inn. Looks sturdy enough. After a brief moment of checking his supplies and equipment, he opens the door. Inside the inn is pack with people of many races and many profession. Adventurers all of them. So many have answered the call. He was hoping he was the only one. Then again with fame and fortune that awaits them, that is not a possibility. He walks in and call one of the waitress. After along journey a good food and a good bed will be welcome.

"A dinner and a room for the night please."


----------



## Muk (Dec 17, 2012)

Maria is still rather busy with the back of the orders. Friedrich, the boss, guides Aoran to a table. "I hope you don't mind me putting you two together," Friedrich says as he guides Aoran to Igeku's 4 man table. "It's getting rather full, still I hope you don't mind. I'll give you an bowl of potato soup on the house if you don't mind." Friedrich a dwarf says in a rough voice. He's got his share of rough edges but it seems he's retired from adventuring and now prefers to serve drinks and food instead.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 18, 2012)

Moira smiles. I'll just have some water if you can spare it. She can see here and there that men are treating and caring for their metal. She glances at Maria. "Is it as bad as they say, the rust, I mean?" 

As Moira spots Friedrich in the background her curiosity is piqued. She's not used to Dwarves at all, they're rare where she's from and they've always seemed strange to her. She can't help but stare.


----------



## Muk (Dec 18, 2012)

"Is it as horrible as they say?" a nearby patron says out loud in respond to Moira's question. "Look here Miss, I don't know where you've been in the last six months but just look at this," he pulls out a hammer. It's not a weapon, it's just a normal hammer to hammer in nails and pull nails out. "You see this rusty bronze color? I put it through some heavy grinding and oiling just the other day. It took me about four hours just to get through all my working gear. And you expect me to work efficiently on repairing any sort of stables or build a house? That's four hours gone just to clean up a hammer and other gear. And I am just a simple artisan. Look at those boys in chain mail." 

John's pointing at Igeku and Aoran, "I don't even want to imagine how long they've to spend to clean up each ring of iron just so no rust sticks on their armor. But the worst part is that nails that are needed for building houses and other things cannot be used anymore. It's like we cannot repair anything with some solid nails any longer. We are temporary resorting to use hempen rope to tie down things that you can, but in the end we need those nails to bring some solid structure to them."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 18, 2012)

The man's tone calls her attention away from the drwaf. "I'm sorry, I had no idea..." Moira shifts her feet and the water sloshes over the side of the pail. "I'm not from this area...actually where I come from we don't use much metal at all. These bolts and this dagger are the only metal I think I'd owned until I came to the towns...though I can tell that something here is hurting the land, this blight on the metals isn't natural," she spoke the final words slowly, her hazel eyes scanning the room for any metal--to these people it was a part of every day life. Metal was engrained in their culture, it felt so alien.


----------



## Muk (Dec 18, 2012)

"Hmm, you one of those forest living people?" John takes a closer look at Moira. "Well, it's like imaging all the wood would go bad every other day and you can do nothing about it. That's just how it is with iron. At least we still got some good wood around, but wood just ain't a substitute to iron when it comes to building solid buildings."

Maria meanwhile brings a jug of water for Moira. Friedrich returns to his position behind the bar and serves a few drinks and calls out orders for his waitress to serve to their patrons.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 18, 2012)

Moira smiles wryly as she thanks Maria for the water. "I guess you could call me that...living in forest people." She shrugs quickly. "I just clean up well for a girl born in the woods."


----------



## kluang (Dec 18, 2012)

"No I dont mind." says Aoran and he sits down. He smile at Igeku before chomping down his meal. Then he heard the conversation between John and Moira.

Aoran looks at his chainmail. No rust there. Then again he was raise by a swordsmith. Surely he notice any rust on his armor and weapon. He decide to ignore the rust business and concentrate on his meal.

He gulp down his meal with a jug of ale and give a loud burp. "Now that's what I call a meal."

Aoran looks at Moira and smile. "A druidess? That's quite rare in these part. Name Aoran Aeradilinian."


----------



## Chaos (Dec 18, 2012)

Elros smiled. "A common room will do, thank you. As for the meal, your special sounds too good to pass, actually. I'd like to try it." As the waitress walks away, Elros looks around. Two heavily armored men are conversing with a less armored female. _The common room is full... which means most personal rooms are empty now._

He waited until the waitress brought him his meal, gave a 5 sp tip and stood up as she walked away. _Sun rises in the east. So, the expensive rooms are on the eastern side of the inn._ Elros picked up his plate of food, making it seem as if he would finish his meal in his room.

He walked up the stairs and dropped off the food in his room, took off his chain shirt, stuffed his pockets with his thieves' equipment and then walked out of his room again. He then tried to find his way to the eastern side of the inn.


----------



## Muk (Dec 18, 2012)

Having left the commotion behind Elros notices a single guard watching the common rooms as he comes back out again. Finding his way towards the east wing he sees another guard standing watch and the shadow of some humanoid moving further inside the wing. It looks like another guard watching the blind spots this first one is not able to see.


----------



## Chaos (Dec 18, 2012)

_Heavily guarded for a normal inn. Oh well. Must mean there's something worth taking, at the least._ Elros returned to his room, his mind working overtime. Returning to the room, he locked the door behind him and quickly ate his dinner while trying to work out a plan. After finishing the food, he checks the window, looking for possible ways to get to the roof and checking if there are any stories above the one he is sleeping in.


----------



## igeku somrazunta (Dec 18, 2012)

(just as a note im probably going to finish my backstory on the OOC later today so if i make mention to some of the things in his past please forgive me  )

Igeku heard the whispers and saw some of the bets being made. he unbuckled his sword belt and laid his scabbard against the wall, pulling out the sword to inspect it for any rust. sure enough, there were a few small bits of rust on the blade and even a bit on the pommel. He would have to clean all of his armaments tonight most likely. That , however, was no matter. It was his duty and discipline as a knight of the holy order (as i assume that's what paladins are) and also, as the last surviving member of House Aldeck.

just then, he noticed a similarly armored man walk in. the owner, who was apparently a dwarf, led him over to igeku's table and asked in a gruff but not crude voice if they didn't mind being seated together. the dwarf came back with two bowls of potato soup to which igeku replied, "Many thanks ser dwarf." he in likewise returned the gesture to the man across the table. with this he began to eat his meal, unlike his compatriot across the table, he ate a bit more slowly and with the stiffness of a gentleman. As much as he hated being a snob, he couldnt help but feel a kind of natural twinge of disgust at how the man across from him ravenously attacked his food, and also how he finished it off with a gulp and a belch. after finishign his own meal, he made his ear toward the conversation behind them, at the same time replacing his sword to its scabbard.


----------



## Muk (Dec 18, 2012)

Elros walks up the stairways to find a third floor, and the guard layout just about the same as the 2nd floor. The windows are made of wood and the gears for holding the windows seems to have been replaced rather recently. He can still barely see in the candle light that they used to use metal to hold the windows. Now however it's been replaced by wood craft.


----------



## Chaos (Dec 18, 2012)

Elros walked past the door of the room exactly above his own, trying to discern if there is anyone inside by listening.

After this, he returned to his room, locking the door after him and dropping his weapons and everything that's not his thieves' tools to the floor. (If he could not discern anything by listening, he will open his own window and throw some small rocks against the window of the room above his own, checking for a reaction.)


----------



## Muk (Dec 18, 2012)

Since Elros is trying to look inconspicuous he doesn't manage to hear anything from just walking by the room above his own. 

Returning back to his room he opens his window to find the weather having turned for worst. Now dark thunder clouds hang over the inn and a flash of light blinds him before thunder thunders through out the sky.

Those in the restaurant area also hear the thunder right above the inn.

Elros hits the window but cannot seems to see or hear any reaction. The rain is muffling any sound and the dark clouds void any vision he might have had on the window to see any reaction.


----------



## Chaos (Dec 18, 2012)

_Oh great. First this place is better guarded than your average barracks, then the fucking weather turns all horrible. No climbing for me._ Elros closes his window, slightly disappointed at the bad turn of events, then walks back down into the common room again and orders a drink from the same waitress he tipped generously, scanning the crowd.

He smiled when the waitress came to him. "Anything interesting happened recently around these parts?"


----------



## igeku somrazunta (Dec 18, 2012)

Hearing the thunder, Igeku decides to go and get his equipment from the stables, he'll need to clean every bit of it tonight, so there wont be any sleep for him anyways. once outside, he asks the stable boy to open the gate and then proceeds to his cart. Aldeck follows him in noticing the storm. she places herself dutifully by his mule's stable. he grabs his backpack and all his weapons and his shield off the cart. taking them inside. he then asked for one of the innkeeper.


----------



## Muk (Dec 18, 2012)

"Well, the word is that the Black Network is guilty of poisoning the mines of Nashkel. You know the crime organization that's operating north of the Brand Coast. It is said their metal still are as strong as it used to be and are preparing to use this crisis to take over all of the Brand Coast, since the like of the Holy Order or the militia are suffering from the metal crisis.
It's rather scary if you think about it. Thieves and murders are already roaming the countryside, now they band together into a guild and would wage war on everyone else," Maria shudders at the thought.

Igeku finally returns from the stables when another thunders roars through the sky. Behind him a pair of an older person and a young teenager arrive at the inn.

The older man is holding onto his walking stick looking rather out of breath as the teenager is just next to him looking wary. The rain's drenched through them as they must have traveled in a haste to reach the safety of this Inn.


----------



## kluang (Dec 18, 2012)

"Wow, what a thunder." and Aoran looks at Moira. Seems the roar of the thunder deafen his introduction. He gets up and pays up the innkeeper. (4cp for a mug of ale, 5sp for a common room)

He walks up the stairs towards his room. He opens door and enter it. He put down his backpack next to the bed and began unbuckling his sword and unheated it. Under the dim light of the room's candle he began inspecting his greatsword. His father teaches him to inspect his sword before bed and its become a habit of him.  He feels the sharpness of his blade and when he's satisfied he sheath it back.

Aoran recall back what the druidess Moira said,



> ...These bolts and this dagger are the only metal I think I'd owned until I came to the towns...though I can tell that something here is hurting the land, this blight on the metals isn't natural...


----------



## EvilMoogle (Dec 18, 2012)

Imago frowns as he hears the weather worsening outside.  Hopefully the weather would pass by morning, while this was a pleasant enough place to stay he didn't want to overly delay his trip to Nashkel.

The common room was getting crowded, including a handful of unusually well armed patrons.  He bit his lip in thought a moment, they didn't have the look of merchant's guards, perhaps mercenaries drawn by the promise of rewards to find the trouble here?

His hand dropped unconsciously to the mace hanging from his belt.  The priests drilled into him the basics of self defense with it but he wasn't entirely confident in combat.  Traveling as part of an escort sounded better and better to him.

He cleared his throat before interjecting, "is there any news from the mines?  You don't have to look farther than this room to hear stories of how this is crippling far beyond merely the Holy Order or the militia.  It seems of little worth to take over towns that will soon be abandoned."

"I've little experience in mines but if indeed they have somehow 'poisoned' the mines they would have to have a cure lest they risk noting of value being left to seize."  Unless of course, he added to himself, they were merely acting on opportunity and have nothing to do with the cause.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 18, 2012)

Moira simply zones out, something that's not uncommon for her. She continues to drink her water as the threat of rain becomes apparent outside. Fridolf raises his head at the sound and she strokes him just between the ears. A smile creeps over her face, _my first rain in the towns_. She loves the rain, actually and finds it to be one of those things that were it gone, she wouldn't ever feel quite right. 

She figures that if it's raining now she might sleep better. Packing the rest of her water away in a satchel, she rises to head for her room and the wolf follows closely behind.


----------



## Chaos (Dec 18, 2012)

Elros slowly drank down his ale. It was still storming outside. He thought back to what the waitress had told him. _The Black Network. Infamous, certainly. It would not be good at all were they to overrun this country. Bad as the current system was, a great collaboration of thieves and murderers would hardly be better._ Besides the obvious arguments, Elros quite liked his own talents to be rare. People were on their guard enough without criminal overlords.

He yawned, stood up and returned to his room. Once there, he started polishing and cleaning all his iron equipment. After this he lay down and fell asleep.


----------



## igeku somrazunta (Dec 18, 2012)

Igeku paid the innkeep for a small room and then took his belongings up to it, after which he decided to return to the common room for a bit after taking off his chainmail, he still has his light mace with him if anything were to happen. Later he will probably sharpen his armaments and remove the rust from them. he returns to the common room and after ordering a jug of ale he takes a place by the hearth in the now emptying common room.
(-5sp 3cp)


----------



## Muk (Dec 18, 2012)

Another thunder roars, this time directly over the Arms and Friends Inn. Jens comes through the main door and yells out of the top of his lung,

"Boss, the stables, they are on fire!"

"What?!" Friedrich yells back. "Don't just stand there, boy! Fetch the other boys and a bucket! We can't let the fire spread!" He hurries outside trying to bring the fire under control. A few other patron also rush outside, fearing for their horses and livelihood.

The common quickly empties itself.

Those who were upstairs still hear the thunder directly above them and some may even notice the fire at the stables.


----------



## igeku somrazunta (Dec 18, 2012)

Igeku ran outside the inn as soon as the boy said that the stabels were ablaze. his thoughts were of his mule and dog trapped in the blaze.


----------



## Chaos (Dec 18, 2012)

Elros noted the blaze outside of the inn. He walked out the door of his room and checks if other people are leaving their rooms in a panicked hurry. He also checked if the guards are coming from their posts due to the commotion.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Dec 18, 2012)

Imago swears and rushes out with the crowd, his animals were far too precious an investment to allow to perish in a blaze.  When he gets outside he lets out a sharp piercing whistle calling for his mounts.

Handle Animal: Perform 'come'

*Spoiler*: __ 



1d20+3
14+3 = 17

1d20+3
3+3 = 6




If there's no response after a moment he'll push his way in.


----------



## igeku somrazunta (Dec 18, 2012)

igek urushes to the door's and seeing that they are still locked, he takes out his light mace and swings as hard as he can at the lock. (not sure how to roll for that) he also called for aldeck and his mule.


*Spoiler*: __ 




1d20+6 → [10,6] = (16)
1d20+6 → [15,6] = (21)


----------



## kluang (Dec 18, 2012)

Aoran is just about to shut his eyes and suddenly he sees ember flying from outside the window. He keeps staring at the flying embers for a minute and then it hit him.

_Flying embers means there's fire nearby._

He quickly jumps out of his bed and grab his sword. He swings open the room door and sees people running panicky.


----------



## Muk (Dec 18, 2012)

The animals are in a panic as the fire roars on the roof of the stables. Even though it is raining heavily, the fire burns strong.

The boys are fetching buckets of water and Jens tries to free the animals, however in such a panic they are not responding well to him.

Imago's whistle is loud, but it barely travels far enough towards the animals as the humans are shouting in a panic at each other trying to dowse the fire.

With Igeku leading the rescue animal team Imago follows swiftly as they break open the locks and free the animals. 

In panic the animals rush out of the stables not caring if they trample over their once owners. 

Jens, Igeku and Imago try to dodge out of the way as the animals run pass them.

Neither of the three manage to dodge any of the animals and are trampled.

First Igeku's horse tramples and knocks down all three before Imago's warhorse and mule trample over them. ((-4 -5 -4=-13) to Jens, Igeku and Imago; non lethal)

Elros notices the guard looking towards the door, but they do not move from their position. Still it's a little distraction.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Dec 18, 2012)

((How are we doing hp?  Pretty sure 13 KOs me))


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 18, 2012)

The subtle smell of smoke causes Fridolf’s ears to perk up, Moira almost misses the scent amidst the storm. But when Fridolf lifts his nose to sniff the air she glances to the side, sensing trouble. “There’s a fire somewhere nearby,” a moment later the commotion hits and there’s the sound of voices shouting. She darted down the side of the building toward the stables following after Fridolf as the wolf raced toward the trouble. 

Someone had hacked their way through the door and embers were flying from the opening at the front of the stable. Moira called out, “We need to get the animals under control!” 


*Spoiler*: __ 



 I’m at work, can’t get to the dice rollers, can you roll a handle animal check for me, Muk. I’m going to attempt to guide the animals out.


----------



## igeku somrazunta (Dec 18, 2012)

(althoguh i wouldnt expect a mule to be scared of even a fire if its willing to go into faking dungeons XD)


----------



## Muk (Dec 18, 2012)

Jens, Imago, (Igeku) are knocked out cold and lying on the floor near the entrance of the burning stables.

((You are K.O. until someone tends to you and tries to heal (magic or skill check) the non lethal damage))

Moira and Fridolf are a little late to the whole commotion and witness how the panicked animals trample over three people. However skilled in conversing and controlling animals Moira with Fridolf's aid manages to rear in all the lose animal.

They no longer run wildly inside the fortified grounds.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 18, 2012)

Moira will use cure light wounds on Imago to revive him, "Help me drag these others out of the way," she calls to him as she goes to get Jens. Fridolf licks Imago in the face.


----------



## Muk (Dec 18, 2012)

Moira must have some divine will behind her today. She manages to wake Imago from his knocked out state with a single spell of cure light wounds. Some of the boys run over and drag Jens and Igeku out of away from the stables.

The fire is nearly under control. It is not dancing as wildly as before. Buckets of water and the rain slowly but surely are putting the blaze out.


----------



## igeku somrazunta (Dec 18, 2012)

(actually dont paladins, fighters and barbarians have higher Hp than others orare we knocked out nto because or HP is at 0 but because we were trampled?)


----------



## Chaos (Dec 18, 2012)

Elros sighed when seeing the guards hadn't moved. _A part of the inn on fire ain't even enough? Bet you guys wouldn't even move if fucking orcs came crashing through the front door._ He walked downstairs and went outside to look at the latest developments. 

A woman was bowed over a man who was seemingly just coming to. Two other men were still lying on the ground, unconscious. Elros walked over to the woman. _A healer?_

"What happened here? I saw the stable was on fire from my window. Is everyone safe? Is there any way I could help you out?"


----------



## EvilMoogle (Dec 18, 2012)

Imago sits up slowly, taking account of his new surroundings before focusing on Moira with a hint of confusion.  "I take it I have you to thank for not being dead?"  His voice is hoarse however he quickly recognizes the continuing peril of the situation he pulls himself to his feet to help drag the others away from the burning barn.

Once they're clear he'll attempt to rouse the others through mundane means preferring to save magic in case there are those with more immediate threats.

Heal (Take-10 is 15) if you need rolls:

*Spoiler*: __ 




1d20+5
12+5 = 17

1d20+5
16+5 = 21


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 18, 2012)

Moira is taken aback by the sudden questions. She huffs out a breath of air and glances around to see if Elors could have meant someone else. “I don’t know what happened, I was going to my room. Fridolf here smelled it,” she says rubbing the wolf's head. 

She smiles towards the Cleric, “You’re welcome—I apologize for not being the best with a healing spell…well not when it comes to _people_.”


----------



## kluang (Dec 18, 2012)

Aoran rushed outside with a bucket full of water. His greatsword is sheathed in the scabbard on his back. He saw a man standing beside woman was bowed over a man who was seemingly just coming to. Two other men were still lying on the ground, unconscious. 

"Are we under attack?"


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 18, 2012)

"I doubt it's an attack, more than likely the lightning caused the fire," Moira says. "I don't think I have it in me to help those other men," already Moira appears slightly winded just from her use of magic.


----------



## Muk (Dec 18, 2012)

Imago took a quick look at the other two injured. A dislodged shoulder and leg were easy to fix for Igeku and he quickly recovers from being staggered.

Jens needed far more care than was currently possible. He was stable for now, but needed rest in a quiet place to recover naturally.

By now the flames are under control and it is just smoke that's rising out of stables. Like coal the wood still burned, but the bright flames were no longer dancing.


----------



## kluang (Dec 18, 2012)

Aoran put down his bucket and with his strength lifts up the stable boy and take him inside the inn with the cleric watching it.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 18, 2012)

"When my family would come across a massive forest fire my father would always say that if we could find the origin point that we'd know the fire's story and possibly know what started it," Moira says as she steps into the still cooling stable through the steam. 

She coughs slightly at the abrasive smell. "If we can find where this started...we might know if it's a sign of attack or just an accident." 

Perception Check to find the origin of the fire, should be a darker spot where the fire was going longer or was more intense. 

_1d20+5 → [18,5] = (23)_


----------



## Muk (Dec 19, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _img_ 









((is there any better free site for uploading images? photobucket resizes my jpegs, nvm i'll use my deviant art account for this ))

Moira thinks she still sees some smoldering wood to the south east. Maybe the fire started there?

Aoran opens the door the Inn only to witness a murder taking place. Out of nowhere two kobolds appear next to the old man and stab him with their spears. The boy has enough time to scream out in shock while the old man has no chance to defend himself and collapses towards the table he was sitting on. 

((Initiatives please, for those who want to roll them, if you don't, let me know in the ooc and i'll do the rolling for you.
Think of 5 actions you'd want to do and post them.))


----------



## kluang (Dec 19, 2012)

Aoran opens the door the Inn only to witness a murder taking place. Out of nowhere two kobolds appear next to the old man and stab him with their spears. The boy has enough time to scream out in shock while the old man has no chance to defend himself and collapses towards the table he was sitting on. 

"Kobolds!!!" shout Aoran and hastily put the stable boy on the inn's floor.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 19, 2012)

Moira rushes to the door with Fridolf at her side. She lifts her crossbow to aim at the small creatures. "It's starting to look more like the fire was deliberate." 

((OOC: I keep rolling good, I just know this shit means I'll be blowing dog tomorrow in my 4e game, I'm going to be rolling all ones)) 

Init: 1d20+1 → [19,1] = (20)

Moria is going to keep her distance from the Kobolds and just use her crossbow for now. 


*Spoiler*: _Rolls_ 



1d20+1 → [19,1] = (20) 
   1d20+1 → [4,1] = (5) 
   1d20+1 → [2,1] = (3) 
   1d20+1 → [7,1] = (8) 
   1d20+1 → [17,1] = (18)




She will attempt to keep the small creatures away from anyone who looks to be unconscious. 

Init for Fridolf: 
   1d20+2 → [15,2] = (17)

 entry from the SRD.

His attack rolls in case you need them. He will stay close to Moira and keep any attackers away from her. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



1d20+3 → [14,3] = (17) 
   1d20+3 → [7,3] = (10) 
   1d20+3 → [5,3] = (8) 
   1d20+3 → [10,3] = (13) 
   1d20+3 → [7,3] = (10)


----------



## igeku somrazunta (Dec 19, 2012)

igeku quickly gets to his feet. taking up his light mace and charging in

initiative roll:
1d20+0 → [15,0] = (15)

attack rolls:
1d20+4 → [18,4] = (22)
1d20+4 → [6,4] = (10)
1d20+4 → [10,4] = (14)
1d20+4 → [18,4] = (22)
1d20+4 → [14,4] = (18)

dammit i rolled with the wrong modifier XD'
should use 5 im using 4 :3


----------



## Chaos (Dec 19, 2012)

Init:
4,+3
Total:7

Elros will pick up some rocks that seem throwable, then dash inside, keeping cover behind the long left counter. He will chuck his improvised weapons at the kobolds, trying to stay unseen and to come from the flank.

(Do I do any rolls for trying to remain unseen and thus treating the attacks as sneak attacks? Or is the counter not a counter at all, but a table, which would void my sneak attack and remaining unseen anyway?)


*Spoiler*: _Attack Rolls_ 




1d20-1: 18-1 = 17 
1d20-1: 2-1 = 1
1d20-1: 3-1 = 2
1d20-1: 15-1 = 14
1d20-1: 15-1 = 14
(-4 for improvised weapon, +3 for Dex bonus)


----------



## kluang (Dec 19, 2012)

After putting down the boy, Aoran takes out his greatsword and charge.

"Let none escape!!!" (Power Attack)

Initiative Checks

Roll(1d20)+3:12,+3 Total:15

attack rolls

Roll(1d20)+5=9,+5 Total:14
Roll(1d20)+5=1,+5 Total:6
Roll(1d20)+5=7,+5 Total:12
Roll(1d20)+5=16,+5 Total:21
Roll(1d20)+5=5,+5 Total:10

damage rolls

Roll(2d6)+6=2,3,+6 Total:11
Roll(2d6)+6=6,5,+6 Total:17
Roll(2d6)+6=2,3,+6 Total:11
Roll(2d6)+6=1,5,+6 Total:12
Roll(2d6)+6=2,3,+6 Total:11


----------



## EvilMoogle (Dec 19, 2012)

((Sorry about the delay, I haven't been feeling well lately so I haven't been online as much as I should))

Initiative:
1d20+1
11+1 = 12

Round 1:
Imago moves to cover and retrieves his crossbow from its case.

Round 2-5:
Load bolt, fire.

Attack rolls:

*Spoiler*: __ 



1d20+2
4+2 = 6

1d20+2
12+2 = 14

1d20+2
11+2 = 13

1d20+2
7+2 = 9




Damage Rolls:

*Spoiler*: __ 



1d8+0
8+0 = 8

1d8+0
5+0 = 5

1d8+0
1+0 = 1

1d8+0
5+0 = 5


----------



## igeku somrazunta (Dec 19, 2012)

oh yeah dmge rolls

damage rolls:
1d6+4 → [6,4] = (10)
1d6+4 → [5,4] = (9)
1d6+4 → [6,4] = (10)
1d6+4 → [5,4] = (9)
1d6+4 → [2,4] = (6)


----------



## Chaos (Dec 19, 2012)

(I have no idea how much damage a thrown rock would do, hence I can't do the rolls)


----------



## igeku somrazunta (Dec 19, 2012)

(regular damage of say a dart  - improvise penalty)


----------



## Chaos (Dec 19, 2012)

(Aight. I took the sling instead of the darts, since well, a sling throws rocks x] Not that it even matters since they have the same damage.)

Damage rolls:

1d4 → [1] = (1)
1d4 → [1] = (1)
1d4 → [1] = (1)
1d4 → [3] = (3)
1d4 → [3] = (3)

Possible sneak attack (extra damage) rolls:

1d6 → [3] = (3)
1d6 → [5] = (5)
1d6 → [2] = (2)
1d6 → [5] = (5)
1d6 → [5] = (5)


----------



## Muk (Dec 19, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 









*Round 1:*
Moira moves to the closest window and fires at the kobolds. Her bolt hits a kobold in the shoulder.
The child runs away from the kobolds provoking one to attack it with its spear. However it misses wildly. 
Though neither of you see it, you hear footsteps of a third individual from within the Inn.
A kobold moves behind the cover of the tables before using its sling to try and hurt the party. Moira takes cover below the windows and is able to avoid be shot by a bullet coming her way. The other kobold swings its spear in a slow motion as if to finish of the old man for sure.
Igeku runs through the door and turns right dashing for the cover behind the 2nd table on the right.
Aoran puts down Jens, leaning him against the door before moving in for the fight. He dashes towards the first table and takes cover.
Imago moves next to Moira taking cover below the window and pulls out his crossbow.
With a dash Elros manages to make it behind the long bar counter.

*Round 2:*
Moira fires her bolts but misses her target. 
The child runs further away from combat.
Though Igeku hears footstep approaching him, he cannot see anything. Suddenly a kobold appears to his left out of thin air and stabs him with his spear (-3 hp). Still recovering from the trampled animals Igeku collapses on the ground.
The kobold to the farthest right fires a bullet at Aoran and it would have been a head shot if not for the table's cover. 
The kobold swinging its spear executes the helpless old man.
Aoran swings his greatsword at the kobold next to Igeku, however the near headshot is still on his mind and he misses the kobold wildly. 
Except for Elros the other three hear a forth creature creeping around. It attacks Aoran out of nowhere stabbing him in his bag with a spear (-3 hp). 
Still shaken from the trample Imago's aim is off against Moira's kobold.
Elros throws his improvised stones at the closest Kobold. The weight of the stones are off and he misses his target.

*Round 3:*
Moira is missing with her bolts again. Igeku's kobold attempts to execute him leaving him open to an an attack. Aoran takes it and eviscerates him. 
The kobold with a bolt in its shoulder tries hitting Moira, but with a window frame as her cover, she easily dodges the bullet. The one who executed the old man also tries hitting Moira to no avail. 
Aoran turns to the sneaky Kobold who stabbed him in the back, but the quick turn around lets the kobold have enough time to dodge under the horizontal swing.
It tries countering with a quick spear stab, but the chainmail prevents any damage. 
Imago has trouble hitting the small reptiles behind the tables cover. 
Elros is still trying to find the proper throwing technique with the stones and misses horribly. 

*Round 4:*
Third time ain't Moira's charm. And neither is for the ones shooting back at her. Both kobolds miss.
Aoran slices his kobold's head off in a backward swing. Third time ain't no charm for Imago or Elros either.

*Round 5:*
Those tables are a nightmare for Moira to hit the small reptiles. Just as she is about to hide behind the window two bullets hit her shoulder (-1, -1 hp). Aoran moves up to the kobold who executed the old man and swings his greatsword. He's still to excited from his last kill and misses. Imago and Elros have no luck hitting their targets.

(need actions for round 6-10)


----------



## kluang (Dec 19, 2012)

"Stand still so I can hit you!!!"

Attack Roll

Roll(1d20)+5=3,+5  Total:8
Roll(1d20)+5=10,+5 Total:15
Roll(1d20)+5=12,+5 Total:17
Roll(1d20)+5=14,+5 Total:19
Roll(1d20)+5=4,+5 Total:9

Damage Roll

Roll(2d6)+6=6,5,+6 Total:17
Roll(2d6)+6=6,4,+6 Total:16
Roll(2d6)+6=6,1,+6 Total:13
Roll(2d6)+6=4,6,+6 Total:16
Roll(2d6)+6=4,5,+6 Total:15


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 19, 2012)

The realization that the man on the floor in the room could meet the same fate as the older man killed earlier washes over Moira, she spends the first round casting  on her quarter staff.

On the second round she will rush into the room and start their attack. She will try to get them off away from Igeku. 

*Quarter Staff Attacks:*
1d20+2 → [20,2] = (22) 
   1d20+2 → [5,2] = (7) 
   1d20+2 → [2,2] = (4) 
   1d20+2 → [18,2] = (20) 

*Moira's Crit Confrim: *
   1d20+2 → [13,2] = (15) 

*Quarter Staff Damage: *
   1d6+1d6+2 → [2,6,2] = (10) 
   1d6+1d6+2 → [4,4,2] = (10) 
   1d6+1d6+2 → [2,6,2] = (10) 
   1d6+1d6+2 → [4,6,2] = (12)

On the first round Fridolf will try and find himself a Kobold snack. He will continue attacking any Kobolds inside of the room as Moira enters. 

*Bite Attacks: *
   1d20+3 → [18,3] = (21) 
   1d20+3 → [1,3] = (4) 
   1d20+3 → [10,3] = (13) 
   1d20+3 → [11,3] = (14) 
   1d20+3 → [8,3] = (11) 

*Bite Damage:*
   1d6+1 → [2,1] = (3) 
   1d6+1 → [6,1] = (7) 
   1d6+1 → [1,1] = (2) 
   1d6+1 → [4,1] = (5) 
   1d6+1 → [3,1] = (4)


----------



## EvilMoogle (Dec 19, 2012)

((Just 2 Kobolds are left up that we can see right?))

Round 6-10:
Imago continues his attacks.

Attacks:

*Spoiler*: __ 



1d20+2
16+2 = 18

1d20+2
4+2 = 6

1d20+2
9+2 = 11

1d20+2
14+2 = 16

1d20+2
8+2 = 10




Damages:

*Spoiler*: __ 



1d8+0
2+0 = 2

1d8+0
6+0 = 6

1d8+0
3+0 = 3

1d8+0
3+0 = 3

1d8+0
1+0 = 1


----------



## Muk (Dec 20, 2012)

*Round 6:*
 Fridolf finally is allowed to attack the Kobolds and rushes in through the door. Moira channels her Shillelagh spell into her quarterstaff and moves passed the doorway. The kobold next to Aoran tries stabbing him but to no avail. The one farther to the back tries shooting him, but misses, too.
 Having dodged two attacks his body position isn't perfect for a counter attack and he misses his swing.
 Imago fires his crossbow, but small reptile and tables make it hard to hit. Elros has run out of stones to throw. He does not feel any obligation to continue endangering his life without having gained any monetary reward.


*Round 7:*
 Fridolf tries biting, but on bites air. Moira ain't as quick on her feet as Fridolf and still has a small dash in front of her before she can hit a kobold. Aroan's opponent finally manages to muster enough strength to pierce through the chainmail into his stomach digging itself deep inside (-2, -3 hp). Aroan returns the favor with cleaving it in half. Imago keeps firing at the last kobold to no avail.




*Round 8:*
 Fridolf bites the last kobold, it defends itself with its spear's shaft. Moira finally flanks the kobold but it isn't enough to hit him. Surrounded from both sides, it tires it's luck against the wolf, but misses. Aoran moves in for the final kill decapitating the last kobold. 


(end of combat)

(The Entire Party gains 400 exp. Divide it up among yourself.)


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 20, 2012)

Moira leans back on a nearby table with her hand pressed to her chest as she heaves a sigh of relief, her staff is still clenched tight in the other hand. "I think that's all of them," she says. Her eyes search the room. "I wasted my last spell," she adds with a bit of a whimper in her tone. 

Fridolf stands near where the old man crumpled to the floor, he lets out a bark and then yelps just before he begins nosing at the side of the old man's body. 

Moira runs to the man's side and pulls the wolf away. "I know, there's nothing we can do," she says smoothing back the wolf's fur. "Does anyone know why they would attack?"


----------



## kluang (Dec 20, 2012)

"No idea." says Aoran. He inspect the wound he receive from the fight. _I'll live_. He slumps on the nearby chair and stab his blade to the floor. He looks around the inn and looks back at the old man. "Where's the child that's with the old man?"


----------



## Chaos (Dec 20, 2012)

"I have no idea." Elros replies to Moira. "What I however do know, is that I'm not walking around unarmed and unarmored anymore anywhere around here." With that, he runs up the stairs to his room and gears up. _Maybe this adventure is gonna be a little bit more heated than expected._ Elros hadn't planned on engaging in combat at all, just lounging around the town to get rich easy.

He grabs the rest of his stuff and goes back downstairs, wary of every shadow.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Dec 20, 2012)

Imago rises from his cover dusting himself off.  Perhaps he hadn't been terribly effective in his first life-or-death combat but he lived, that's more than many could claim.

The old man was apparently the only casualty amongst the people in the inn, right in the middle of it.  That had to be more than simple coincidence.  He came in with a boy, perhaps he knows something.

He approaches the child cautiously, "It's over now, why don't we come back inside where it's dry?"


----------



## Muk (Dec 20, 2012)

Maria, Friedrich and the other patrons return back into the Inn as the guards from the second floor come running down hearing the combat. 

The boy is with Maria and the other patrons. "Now we even have those vermins attacking us? Thieves and murders aren't enough, now even these rascals dare attack us.!" Friedrich doesn't look amused. His guards failed to watch and prevent such an attack.


----------



## Chaos (Dec 20, 2012)

"Maybe you should post more guards outside, if you want to keep anyone from entering" Elros remarks dryly. "Besides that, this seemed pretty much like an assassination, if you ask me. It's storming like hell outside, but somehow the stables light up like a pyromancer was playing inside them, then those..." Elros nudges one of the dead kobolds with his foot. "...things suddenly appear in the commotion, focusing on killing that old man here, and probably the kid too, hadn't we stormed inside to take care of them."

He grimaces. "I don't know what that smells like, but it sure as hell ain't coincidence."


----------



## Muk (Dec 20, 2012)

"Boss," a guard comes to Friedrich. "We found four empty potion bottles, four empty vials and this letter from the dead kobolds."

"Hmm, let's see. ..." Friedrich reads the letter. "Doesn't make any sense."


----------



## kluang (Dec 20, 2012)

Aoran took a dry cloth and began wiping the kobold's blood from his greatsword. AFter making sure the blood is gone he sheathed his blade. This was the first time he fought a group of kobolds. Not too bad for his first combat against monsters.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Dec 20, 2012)

Imago steps inside with the others noting Igeku's form on the ground again, poor fool really needs to learn his limits.  Still he looked like an able-bodied fellow and certainly wasn't lacking in bravery, there were worse fellows to have owe you a debt.  Murmuring a prayer he kneels briefly by the body and lays hands upon him.


*Spoiler*: _Cure Light Wounds_ 



1d8+1
5+1 = 6




Seeing the others still milling around he takes initiative to approach the Innkeeper, "a man was slain within your walls good Dwarf."  He gestures around at the slain kobolds, "I'd say you owe us an explanation at least for keeping it to one."  At very least.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 20, 2012)

Moira grimaced. "I've come across plenty of Kobolds in my time and they never seemed to really have plans other than distract and steal. They're cunning enough to get by, but I couldn't imagine them writing letters and plotting something big on their own."


----------



## Muk (Dec 20, 2012)

"Here," Friedrich gives Imago the letter. It reads, 

"Kill old sage G and the child! Signed F."

"Does it make any sense to you?" Friedrich says.

On his way back from his room, Elros encounters another patron at the staircase. He must have come down from the 3rd floor. He approaches Elros saying,

"You there, you must be from the service, correct? Mind washing these?" He hands Elros a pair of golden pantaloons.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Dec 20, 2012)

((Damn, I was going to go search out the golden pantaloons!  ))

Imago reads the letter carefully, twice, before responding.  "No, it seems vague enough to me that beyond the obvious assassination request it holds no particular meaning to me."

"One item does jump out at me though, I wasn't aware that most Kobolds could read, let alone read common.  Unless this 'sage' angered some sort of cabal of scholar Kobolds they were likely working with someone.  Perhaps someone still here."

Imago glances briefly at the crowd before continuing, in the off chance someone panics at the suggestion.

"I don't suppose anyone knows who our poor deceased 'G' is?"  He says indicating the slain man.


----------



## Muk (Dec 20, 2012)

"Hmm, not really. I am not familiar with this old man G," Friedrich says. "However if he's a sage, he may be from the Keep of Candles. It's a library for scholars and sages. They may know this old man G. It's just three days south west of here. The roads have signs on them pointing in the directions. You can't really miss it."

"Boss, we are done with cleaning up the kobold remains. What shall we do with the dead old man?" the guard asks. They are holding the small spears and scrap leather armor. 

(Sucks to be you not looting the bodies xD)


----------



## EvilMoogle (Dec 20, 2012)

"Perhaps something with that could be arranged," Imago pauses to look at the body of the fallen 'G.'  "Though it was not quite the direction I was heading.  Will you be taking charge of the care of the-boy-who-lived then?  I must say I am surprised given how that has worked out for you - and him - tonight."

"That leaves only the question of our fee," he lets his voice trail off and smiles his best smile at the dwarf.


----------



## Muk (Dec 20, 2012)

"We are an Inn, not an Orphanage. If you wish to take care of him, be my guest," Friedrich replies. "Their gear may be the wrong size, but I am sure you'll find more use than the militia."

(Loot, small leather armor x4, small spears x4, 160 silver, 4 empty potion bottles, 4 empty vials)


----------



## Chaos (Dec 21, 2012)

"As a matter of fact, yes, I am." Elros says with a bright smile. "Right now we're cleaning up some bodies, but I'll make sure these are washed as soon as possible." He takes the golden pantaloons from the patron, carefully folds it and stashes it in his bag. _Fucking bingo._

"Don't worry, your belongings are safe with me." Elros tells the patron, then heads downstairs. _Safe yeah. For fucking ever._


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 21, 2012)

Moira brushed her curls a way from her face as she glances at the others who had helped to fight the Kobolds and then down at the boy. She squats down using her quarterstaff as a balance so that she's more or less level with the boy. She touches his shoulder with her free hand. "Hey there, what's your name?" she asks with a smile. 

*Diplomacy: *
   1d20+5 → [14,5] = (19)


----------



## Muk (Dec 21, 2012)

"My name is  Peter Candle," Peter replies with a shaken voice. Clearly the death of Sage G and his near death experience are still affecting him.


----------



## kluang (Dec 21, 2012)

"How' bout give me some of that silver?" ask Aoran as he inspect on the small leather armor. "How much do you think we can get selling one of this? or those spears?"


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 21, 2012)

"I wish we were meeting under better circumstances, Peter. My name's Moira. You can stay with me for now, how's that sound?" she asks. "We're going to try and figure out what to do tomorrow. Are you from the same place as the Sage?"


----------



## kluang (Dec 21, 2012)

"I aint changing his diaper, druidess."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Dec 21, 2012)

Imago nods at Aoran and distributes a share of the silver to those that helped fight off the Kobolds (160sp / 5 = 32sp each, Imago will forgo his usual commission out of the goodness of his heart this time) then considers the gear.

((Take-10 on appraise is 16, I'm assuming it's normal gear and sells at normal rate, by all means correct me if that's not the case))

((4 small spears x2gp + 4 small leather x105gp = 28gp, 50% resale value = 14gp, not bad for the first encounter))

"Kobolds aren't generally well known for their craftsmanship.  The market for," he pauses to clear his throat, "_used_ equipment is rather depreciated beyond that, especially when the previous owner is cleaved in twain.  Once we can find a trader interested we can probably sell it for another 140 silvers or so.  With some luck maybe we could find a Gnome that might take them as trophies for a touch more but I wouldn't get my hopes up."

Imago looks at the child considering but allows Moira to continue her conversation without interrupting, "I was planning on heading to Nashkel in the morning, surely there would be a buyer there even if we can't find a merchant amongst the travelers here.  I'd be happy to arrange for the sale of the equipment."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 21, 2012)

A bolt of anger flashes across Moira's face and she barely manages to put the silver into her pack before bolting to her feet and pressing her way into Aoran's face. "There's no reason to talk about him like that, he's right here and he can hear you. I suggest you learn some manners and apologize!"

She turns to Imago. "Thank you," she nods her thanks to Imago for the silver.


----------



## Muk (Dec 21, 2012)

"You mean Keep of Candles? Yes, I am from there as well," Peter answers Moira. "Seems like all Brutes are Bullies, we had some at our keep as well and they were all like him. To a matter of fact and bullies."

He stands firm behind Moira.

@appraise: Imago finds the four leather armor in poor condition. Part is due to Aron's cleaving the reptiles in half, part is due to the kobolds bad habit of not taking care of their armor. It'll most likely sell for half of the standard resell price.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Dec 21, 2012)

((Edited above to reflect that))


----------



## igeku somrazunta (Dec 21, 2012)

Igeku stood up slowly, contemplatign  his surroundings as he got up. from the kobold blood all over he gathered the others had managed to defeat them while he was out. he felt remorse that he was unable to help them at all and decided to return to his room to maintain his weapons and armor (basically hes here till the next dday unless some bandits attack.)


----------



## kluang (Dec 21, 2012)

Aoran raise his left eyebrow in amusement. This is the first time a woman actually stand infront of him and look him in his eyes, fearless._ There is no way I'm going to apologize to a little brat in front of her. Its embarrassing. 
_
"No. I won't. But I will accompany you the keep. Someone gotta look out for the two of you." reply Aoran and he look at Imago. "We have to pass Nashkel to get to the library, right?"


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 22, 2012)

Moira clasps her hand around the boys shoulder. "If that's what you call home, the Keep of Candles," Moira isn't sure what a "Keep" referred to, but she is determined to find out. 

She shot a glance at Aoran, her hazel eyes narrowing for a moment before she turns back to Peter. "I don't really know much of brutes and Keeps but you don't really need to worry about bullies, you have us now," Moira says.


----------



## Muk (Dec 22, 2012)

"Sure, big sis." Peter is ready for bed.
If nothing else the party sleeps well for the rest of the night.

In the morning Moira notices Peter pale white face. His bed is full of sweat. His eye seem dark as he didn't get any sleep.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Dec 22, 2012)

In the morning Imago rises early to tend to his prayers and morning ritual.  Once ready he will attempt to find a merchant to unload the Kobold gear on then heads to the common room for a light breakfast before the long day's travel.


----------



## Muk (Dec 22, 2012)

Imago finds a Half-Orc female named Buta Bota, but everyone around her calls her BiiBii. She's selling spices and is heading down south towards Nashkel. 

"Moin," BiiBii greets Imago. "You are those hero who killed 'dem reptiles last night, right? Nice going there. Loved how you guys cleaned up. 'dem guards were too busy with putting out 'dem fires and guarding 'dem valuables. 

I'll take 'dem spears. I can always use 'dem spears if something happens, but those racks of leather I ain't taking." 

For an Half-Orc she's rather short, but looking at the three carts of items she's merchandizing she must be one hell of a trader.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 22, 2012)

Muk said:


> "Sure, big sis." Peter is ready for bed.
> If nothing else the party sleeps well for the rest of the night.
> 
> In the morning Moira notices Peter pale white face. His bed is full of sweat. His eye seem dark as he didn't get any sleep.



"You didn't sleep," Moira is sure of it by the loon on the boys face and the dark circles around his eyes. "Draw yourself a bath and I'll be round again soon--I'm going to go out to pick something up, if you're tired you'll be no good for traveling." 

She leaves the room and tries to find a merchant who might have some Ginseng or Ginger to keep the boy awake for the trip.


----------



## kluang (Dec 22, 2012)

Aoran is cleaning his arms and armor and sees Moira coming down from the room upstairs. "You better get that cleric to look at that boy."


----------



## Muk (Dec 22, 2012)

Moira finds BiiBii and Imago haggling about the prices for the spears. "Moin, you don't look like you want to try and sell me those leather racks. What can Biibii do for you?" Biibii is addressing Moira, quit capable of multitasking both Imago and Moira, or so it seems.


----------



## Chaos (Dec 22, 2012)

Elros wakes up. The party is leaving for the Keep of Candles today. He hadn't planned on joining them, but now, with these golden pantaloons simply handed over to him, it was clear that the time had come to get the hell out of this town. _I'll play along for a while. Maybe kill a few more things, make a few more coins. I can live with that._

He goes downstairs. "Free breakfast is the least you owe me, barkeep."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Dec 22, 2012)

Imago tips his head in humble acknowledgement to the half-orc, "we happened to be in the right place, we couldn't allow the vermin to continue to wreck death and chaos on the inn."  He looks at her carts with consideration.  With the right skills and connections spices could be very lucrative.  Many merchants have been destroyed trying to break into it, this BiiBii must be quite good to do so well.

"Zilchus continue to bless you my lady," he speaks with soft conviction and touches the holy symbol around his neck as he invokes Zilchus' name.  As he turns to leave he hesitates, seemingly as an afterthought, then addresses her again, "I am headed to the South today, along with some of the others involved in last nights' incident.  If are headed in the same direction perhaps we could arrange to join your escort?  These are dangerous times to travel with so many valuables."

((Spears sell for 4gp, that's 8sp each, Imago will distribute this as he sees the others))


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 22, 2012)

Muk said:


> "What can Biibii do for you?" Biibii is addressing Moira, quit capable of multitasking both Imago and Moira, or so it seems.


 
"I was just wondering if you had any Ginseng or Ginger...anything like that to help with energy," she eyes Imago not knowing whether she should step in and try and help with the bargaining.


----------



## Muk (Dec 22, 2012)

"Hmm, Ginger ... I think, let me check," Biibii checks her paper. "Sorry las, can't sell you any of the ginger. They seem to be a big order down south from Nashkel. Some alchemist seems to think he made a breakthrough and needed half a cart full. He's paid in advance.

Now as far as Gingsen goes ..." she brings out a piece of Gingsen from a small glass display. "I've got this wild Gingsen. Got it in a trade with a grove a month north west of here. Costs me two cart full of valuables, but 'dem grovies assured me of its authenticity and healing properties.

I doubt you are able to afford two cart full of valuables, but maybe ten goldies and i'll cut this small root to the left?" Biibii's offering a half an orc-pinky long piece of a root. 

Biibii turns to Imago, "well, I ain't payn' for ya though. I already been paying 'dem militia for their service. If ya wanna tag along, I see no harm. 'De more 'de happier. Just don't tell 'dem I like ya more."

Friedrich looks at Elros before dismissing him. Elros got him on the wrong foot, he better not try and push him if he doesn't want rat poison in his morning milk. "Give him a glass of milk for his trouble last night," Friedrich gruffs at Maria.


----------



## igeku somrazunta (Dec 22, 2012)

igeku attended to praying to (whoever the hell the holy order worships) and then after inspecting all his gear to make sure he had removed every last bit of rust, he equipped it and went downstairs to check on his mule and dog and other belongings and feed his animals. (- 1 days feed, -1 hunk of meat) he decided he would accompany Imago and the rest of the party sicne he still had a debt to settle with imagos.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 22, 2012)

Muk said:


> "Hmm, Ginger ... I think, let me check," Biibii checks her paper. "Sorry las, can't sell you any of the ginger. They seem to be a big order down south from Nashkel. Some alchemist seems to think he made a breakthrough and needed half a cart full. He's paid in advance.
> 
> Now as far as Gingsen goes ..." she brings out a piece of Gingsen from a small glass display. "I've got this wild Gingsen. Got it in a trade with a grove a month north west of here. Costs me two cart full of valuables, but 'dem grovies assured me of its authenticity and healing properties.
> 
> I doubt you are able to afford two cart full of valuables, but maybe ten goldies and i'll cut this small root to the left?" Biibii's offering a half an orc-pinky long piece of a root.


 
Moira digs in her satchel and sits down thirteen coins. "I've got little use for money in my life, I just don't want this boy to pose a hazard by not being alert on the road, he didn't get any sleep last night," she glances at Imago as she says the last part. She looks back to the shop keeper. "Could you spare a little more for his sake?"

*Diplomacy: *
1d20+5 → [11,5] = (16) 

(She's trying to convince this guy to give her a little more)


----------



## kluang (Dec 22, 2012)

Aoran orders his breakfast, a chunk of meat (3sp) with a mug of ale (4cp). "And give me a hunk of cheese (1sp) and 2 loaf of bread (2cp+2cp)." and he give Friedich 5sp. "Keep the change."

Currency: 88gp
              20-5=15sp


----------



## EvilMoogle (Dec 22, 2012)

Imago raises an eyebrow curiously at the druid before turning back to the merchant.  "If we do run into trouble I'm sure we'll prove our worth then.  If not, well, company on the road is always a welcome blessing."


----------



## Muk (Dec 23, 2012)

"Hmm, well I'll give ya a full pinky worth of gingsen," Biibii says. Moira knows how valuable Gingsen itself is. She probably won't be able to convince Biibii from parting more from it unless she's willing to pay a huge amount in valuables.

"Alright, I'll be heading out in half an hour," Biibii says to them.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 23, 2012)

Moira takes the Ginseng without question and smirks slightly as she puts it in a small pouch. "Thank you...oh you're coming with us to the...Keep," she struggled to remember the word at first.


----------



## Muk (Dec 23, 2012)

"No, I am not heading to the Keep of Candles," Biibii says. "I'll be heading straight down south to Nashkel. I don't have time for a detour. I am gonna push the caravan to reach Nashkel in a week so we don't have to do some sort of midway metal repairs."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 23, 2012)

"Oh, good luck," Moira tells him. "Maybe we'll see you there. I was kind of headed that way and I think the others with me might be going there too...I don't know if we're going to really be traveling together, but we'll more than likely all be there..." 

Realizing that she was rambling she stopped and quickly shuffled out of the room. "Thank you!"


----------



## EvilMoogle (Dec 23, 2012)

((Just a heads up, I'll be traveling for the holidays and will be much reduced activity for the next week))

Imago heads off to make ready to travel.  He'll attempt to find the others to distribute their shares of the loot.  He'll mention in passing he's heading south with Biibii's caravan in case they're interested.


----------



## kluang (Dec 23, 2012)

"Becoming a caravan guard?" ask Aoran as he finishes his meal. "If its until the keep, then I dont mind."


----------



## Chaos (Dec 23, 2012)

_Caravaneering? No pay? Ah well, at least I have a solid excuse to suddenly disappear._ 

"Fine, I'll travel to the keep with you guys."


----------



## igeku somrazunta (Dec 23, 2012)

"i would be honored to assist you." said igeku when imagos mentioned it.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 23, 2012)

Moira shrugs when asked by Imago about the carvan. "Is this on the way to the Keep? Like I said in the shop, I was already headed down to the mines before all of this happened."


----------



## Muk (Dec 23, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 









"Alright," Biibii says as she waits outside of the Arms & Friends Inn for the group of misfits. A small stretch of green grows along the east side with some large dark trees. The three caravans are not aligned with the road, yet and wait for the last check up.

Seeing the rest of them all finishing up Biibii gives the ok for the caravan to slowly move out south.


----------



## kluang (Dec 24, 2012)

"Cleric give me that map." and Imago hands the map to Aoran and he reads it. "So we should pass a bridge first then head west for the keep." and Aoran return the map to Imago.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 26, 2012)

((Be somewhat careful about what you do for other characters)) 

"I've never been very good with maps, but at the same time I've got a bit of a natural affinity for direction..." says Moira. "I'll leave the navigation to you two."


----------



## Chaos (Dec 27, 2012)

Elros quietly watches the others determine their route. _Whatever. Just get me out of here._


----------



## Muk (Dec 27, 2012)

A little passed half a day the caravan arrives at the river and the bridge spanning over it. As the caravan attempts to crossover a group of armed men called out the front driver pointing at a barricade further ahead.

"We just ask for a 'donation'"  they seem to be saying. Visible are only four men, to you at the moment.


----------



## kluang (Dec 27, 2012)

"Donation eh?" and Aoran grabs the hilt of his blade and slowly pulling out the weapon. "Listen here, bandits. Walk away now while you still have legs."

(Can the DM rolls the intimidation)


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 27, 2012)

Moira looks the men over to see if they seem to belong to any religious organizations. She is looking for holy symbols on their clothes or person. "Who's this donation to, exactly?" she asks, she keeps an eye on Aoran as she asks this. 

*Diplomacy: *
   1d20+5 → [20,5] = (25) 

*Spot Check: *
   1d20+5 → [14,5] = (19)


----------



## Muk (Dec 27, 2012)

"To the poor people of East-vil," the spokesperson says. "Err, yes, the poor people of East-vil," he looks nervously around before spotting short spears near Biibii and snaps his fingers, "they were attacked by vermins not so long ago. They are in need of donations to rebuild their burned down homes. Would you not be so kind?" 
His plea sounds rather frivolous. 

"Hey Jack, the guy with the big sword is calling us bandits," his right hand man says as he spots the threatening Aoran. "Now, now, there is no need to shed blood among civilized people, is there?" Jack waves his hand and at least a dozen or so heads pop out from behind the barricade blocking their path.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Dec 27, 2012)

Imago clears his throat and raises his hand in a peaceful gesture, "good fellows this is a peaceful caravan advancing the holy cause of Zilchus," he raises his holy symbol up for the men to see.  "Surely you would not wish your purely-legitimate-business-arrangements to hinder our holy mission."

"Surely the blessings of Zilchus upon your non-profit organization would be far more valuable than any meager coin we might deliver upon you."  He gives the banditspurely-legitimate-businessmen a slick smile and pauses before adding, "especially when you risk Zilchus withdrawing his favor from you."

Diplomacy:
1d20+5
18+5 = 23


----------



## Muk (Dec 28, 2012)

"Hey Jack, I don't want to get hit by lightning," the right-hand man says hearing they may be cursed. "Of course we wish your Holy mission success, but I must insist on a donation. The poor folks of West-vil are in dire need to rebuild after the vermin hit their houses." 

Jack orders the guys in the back to partially open the barricade, while stretching out a hat for donations.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 28, 2012)

Moira sighs. "I'll give. Though I must say that unless these vermin you speak of are the sentient type the creatures of the woodland areas and deserts and marshes will push back as much as possible when they are run out of their natural homes and habitat. The gods intended for us to live in union with the wild, not to trample over it. So you can't be too shocked when the wild goes fighting back." 

She tosses ten gold into the hat.


----------



## kluang (Dec 28, 2012)

"West-Vil? I thought you say East-Vil?" and he looks at Moira who throw a platinum into the hat.

"What? Are you feeding him? Why don't you just kill him?"


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 28, 2012)

kluang said:


> "West-Vil? I thought you say East-Vil?" and he looks at Moira who throw a platinum into the hat.
> 
> "What? Are you feeding him? Why don't you just kill him?"



"I'm not a murderer. I'd rather part with the coin and pass without trouble than have to waste energy disposing of someone on the roadside," she says in a stern tone. 

Moira brushed her hair out of her face with one hand and glanced to the beggars. "The coin matters much less to me in the great scheme of things--most what I happen to be a fan of is very inexpensive. But go on, tell him how you want to run him through right here. I'm sure he'd be ever so pleased."


----------



## Chaos (Dec 28, 2012)

As soon as the word donation is mentioned, Elros dives into one of the wagons. _Donation, my ass. Robbery is robbery and I don't give a shit about the pretense. And well, when it comes to robbery, I prefer to be the robber, not the robbed._

Hide check (in a wagon)
1d20+7 → [5,7] = (12)


----------



## EvilMoogle (Dec 28, 2012)

Imago frowns and bites his lip, _give_ money away?  That was borderline blasphemy.  Still they say every problem is an opportunity in disguise.  "I am but a humble cleric of the Great Guildmaster.  I'm sure you understand that as such my faith requires some exacting limitations on how I use the funds that Zilchus has blessed me with."

Imago pauses but a moment, not allowing them the chance to object to his claim, "however if you would be willing I could make an exchange.  Allow me a moment to pause and speak the word of Zilchus to you and your men.  After which I shall pay you for your time and we shall be on our way.  If you learn something from my word I have done service to my god and thus my money is well spent."

"The Money Counter's face is present wherever there is wealth changing hands."  Imago's mind races as he works to adapt his sermon for the situation at hand, "and while many would never associate him with non-profit organizations such as your own few understand the complexities of dealing with the wealth tied up in such efforts."

"Take your own operation for instance,"  He gestures about at the surroundings, "why even my own goodly companions are suspect of your motivations when requesting donations along the side of the road.  Far better to offer the exchange of goods or services -- marked up in the name of your cause of course."

"None would question a merchant and his guards setting up shop in a well trafficked area.  And if he, perhaps, were to offer the service of ensuring some small portion of the road remains free from brigands and highwaymen looking to prey upon the innocent passerby, well then that would be a service that all benefit from, especially when done in the name of a worthy cause."

"And such a cause would require being accompanied by barricades and guards to ensure that no highwaymen sneak in."  Imago again gestures at the fortifications.  "A small change from your own misguided benevolent actions and you clear up many potential confusions.  Woe be it to him that causes confusion to a party of adventurers looking for a cause to fight."

"So is the word of Zilchus, follow the teachings of the Great Guildmaster and his blessings will grant you wealth in all your endeavors."

Perform: Sermon
1d20+5
13+5 = 18

At the end of his speech Imago will offer 2gp in mixed silver and copper to their funds.


----------



## kluang (Dec 28, 2012)

Aoran grumble when he heard Imago's sermon. He was hoping that at least the priest of Zilchus will stand by him in cleaving these bandits.

"The druid and the cleric have offer their gold. Now let us pass."


----------



## Muk (Dec 29, 2012)

Peter is repeating the words Imago is saying like an altar boy would do in a sermon. Although it is as quiet as a whisper it has a profound effect on the highwaymen. They actually shiver with each sentence spoken and by the end of the sermon they are visibly shaken and pale in their face. 

If they never believed in a deity before just now, divine wrath came down upon their spirit.

"Iiii.... iiiii... if Zilchus ever needs able body, do come here and just ask. There will always be extra bodies for mundane work for a reasonable donation," Jack says in a shaken voice.

The barricade opens and let's the caravan pass. Biibii instructs the caravan to move and you pass the bridge. The rest of the day passes without any other events and soon the sun is setting. Biibii instructs the caravan to halt near the main road and readies for a night camp.

"You are at least two days away from the crossroad to the Keep of Candles," Biibii tells the group. "Rather a nice way of handling 'dem Highwaymen. Never seen them so pale after a sermon."

In the distance you hear animals howling.


*Spoiler*: _moira_ 




It seems to be wrog(s) howling, not wolfs.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 29, 2012)

When Moira hears the howls she's only half paying attention to what's going on around her as she sits reading a book.

She glances around at the rest of the people in her company. "Those aren't normal wolves...there's Worgs nearby. I wouldn't suggest going to look for them and starting trouble, but it'd be best if we posted sentries for the night."


----------



## Muk (Dec 29, 2012)

Another howl in the distance echoes all the way to the caravan. The group cannot discern the direction nor the position of it.


*Spoiler*: _moira_ 




Moira knows that worgs sometimes make humanoids their game. If they have the numbers or strength advantage they will pin down their prey, else they usually wear down the prey before striking for the kill.


----------



## kluang (Dec 29, 2012)

"Ill take the first watch."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 29, 2012)

Moira holds her hand up to stop him. "If they have the numbers they'll try to pin us down, but there's no way to tell how far off they are or how many at this point." 

She looks to Biibii. "Is there anywhere along this route that's nearby where we can hide perhaps?"


----------



## Chaos (Dec 29, 2012)

"If need be, I can rig some traps in the proximity of the camp" Elros says in reaction to the news that there were worgs around.


----------



## Muk (Dec 29, 2012)

Biibii looks at Moira and says, "we can make a triangle with the caravans, but we can't really hide or anything like that. We are just obvious targets. Besides a wolf or two isn't like we can't handle. Keep some fire, a few spears and it's all good. Also we got the numbers this time. You five and those three useless militia should be enough for a pack of wolfs."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 29, 2012)

"The triangle thing would be our best bet then?" Moria asks. She doesn't know things like this about combat. "If it is just a couple, we should be okay, but everyone should be mindful of the fact that these things are going to attempt to trip you all of the time, that's all I remember about them," Moira closes her book and stands up. 

"I guess we better get everything prepared."


----------



## Muk (Dec 30, 2012)

Biibii rearranges the wagons to create a triangle. The three tips however are open, still the wagons offer some sort of cover at least. Elros places a few trip wires at the open entrances and then Biibii's group gets ready for some shut eyes.


----------



## kluang (Dec 30, 2012)

Aoran takes a spot on the northern tip and he unbuckle his scabbard and place it on his right. He lays down on the ground and looks up to the sky and slowly his conscious fade away


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 31, 2012)

Moira keeps watch from inside the enclosure made by the caravans, knowing that if she is caught out alone or unaware she, like any of the others won't stand much of a chance. She's going to help to keep watch from her position while Fridolf wanders the perimeter of the encampement.


----------



## Muk (Jan 1, 2013)

About two hours into her watch Moira notices something close by. Fridolf returns to her side before posing in a threatening way. Moira is unsure of the numbers or strength of the threat.

The only other guard is a milita guard. He doesn't look very reliable though and he has not noticed the thread, yet.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 3, 2013)

((Sorry, I didn't realize you had posted because the thread wasn't showing up in my new posts thing)) 

Moira calls out to the militia guard and anyone else who might hear. "They're close," she calls. "Be ready for them!" 

She places a calming hand on Fridolf's head to stay the wolf.


----------



## igeku somrazunta (Jan 3, 2013)

igeku stirred at moira's voice in time to here "Be ready for them!" he got up as quick as he could and put on his chainmail armor, fastened his mace to his belt and his sword's scabbard as well after drawing his sword. then he fastened his shield to his off-hand and grabbed one javelin with his off-hand as well. he ran outside and asked moira " Do you know where or how many?" (maybe pointless but is probably best for RP if put into dialogue i hope :3 )


----------



## kluang (Jan 3, 2013)

Aoran wakes up because of the commotion. He pulls out his sword and stand next to Moira. "So, much for my first watch. My apology."


----------



## Muk (Jan 4, 2013)

Donning his armor in a hasty manner Igeku manages to finish putting it on in a minute.
Meanwhile the two other militia guard wake up only holding their weapons and shields and the party hears the wind blowing in a quiet night.

During the time Igeku takes to don his armor, you hear some rustling noise. It seems to be moving around the camp. You don't spot anything and still can't tell exactly where it is heading towards. It came from the east position though.

Until Igeku finished his donning, no further noises were heard.


----------



## Chaos (Jan 5, 2013)

Elros awakes to Moira's call. He quickly puts on his chain shirt and then grabs his weapons and climbs onto one of the carts, readying his shortbow.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jan 5, 2013)

Imago wearily rouses himself and readies his crossbow gazing nervously at the dark shadows.


----------



## Muk (Jan 6, 2013)

Now that everyone is awake, they try and spot the hidden enemy. They listen carefully and try to spot any movement between the tall grass.

The grass sways and the wind blows silently however they do not spot any further movement or hear any movement.

After five odd minutes they are still unsure if the thread is still around or not.


----------



## kluang (Jan 6, 2013)

"......."

"Why are we doing up again?"


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jan 6, 2013)

"Be wary," Imago says cautiously, "wolves are known to stalk their prey, it may be that our movement has scared them off or they may just be circling around looking for the weakest spot to attack."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 7, 2013)

"To think them wolves is silly, worgs are entirely different beasts--magical and malicious and often in league with Goblins or other fiends. If you mistake our prey for innocent wildlife, it might be your last mistake," Moira says. 

"Be mindful, they're probably three times smarter than you think. If they're going to attack they're sure they have some kind of advantage...or they're desperate--either way they're dangerous!" 

*Spot: *1d20+5 → [8,5] = (13)


----------



## Muk (Jan 7, 2013)

Moira thinks she saw a shadow somewhere to the north, but isn't sure. The pack animals are restless from the noise everyone is making. Still they are not yet panicking.

Biibii is rather grumpy as she gets woken up but no one to be seen.


----------



## kluang (Jan 8, 2013)

"The animals are making some noise." and he slowly peek at the northern tip. (He's using low-light vision.)


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 8, 2013)

Moira blinks at the darkness to the North. "I think I saw something to the North, but I'm not sure. Damn, my eyes," she mutters the last part and stays planted in the same spot, concentrating on the Northern tip. "Don't everyone look this one direction--it could be a trick." 

Perception: 
   1d20+5 → [16,5] = (21)


----------



## Muk (Jan 9, 2013)

The shadow Moira spotted a while ago is no longer there. It is either gone or Moira cannot find it. Moira is uncertain which it is.


----------



## kluang (Jan 10, 2013)

"How'bout we lure them in?"


----------



## Chaos (Jan 11, 2013)

"Wow, wait man. I don't want no trouble if it can be evaded. Maybe they left." Elros says. "Instead of luring them in, can't we just throw our weapons and armor next to our sleeping roll so we can get ready any second and double the guard?"


----------



## igeku somrazunta (Jan 11, 2013)

"i can forego sleep for the rest of the night. i'll help the watch." said Igeku, sheathign his sword.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jan 12, 2013)

Imago nods at Elros, "I'm inclined to agree.  We can't stay up all night or we'll be useless tomorrow.  If we're lucky they've found other prey and things will pass uneventfully."

"I'd suggest Igeku and Elros take the first shift, Igeku already has his armor on, he might as well keep it."  Then to Elros he adds, "you have elven blood, yes?  Your eyes may see something the rest of us miss."

"Likewise Aoran's eyes will help on the second shift with Moria.  Her... pet... may prove useful in the darkest part of the night while my eyes will be useless."

"I'll take the last shift, hopefully morning's light will break and help cover my failings.  Divide the hired guards between the shifts."  He lays down and arranges his things to be ready.

"Keep your weapons close and be ready to jump if the call comes in."


----------



## Muk (Jan 12, 2013)

"So nothing happened after all," Biibii is grumpy as the group is setting up for rest again. "Don't jump scare me if nothing is going to happen."


----------



## Chaos (Jan 13, 2013)

"Next time we'll wake you up when a worg is nibbling on your toes, alright?" Elros reacts, then lays down his bow and crosses his legs, vigilantly watching the treeline.


----------



## Muk (Jan 13, 2013)

Thus Igeku and Elros take over the first watch. Once again little is happening and they only hear the wind blowing through the grass.

About four hours in, as they are switching their shift a wind blows from north to south. With it comes a horrid stench. 

The horses and mule are all suddenly going into high alert and want to run away. This is a typical behavior the animals would show if they detected a predator. 

It is clear to Moira, Aoran, Igeku and Elros that a predator is somewhere to the north of them.

Sun rise is at least 3 maybe 4 hours away. They can feel it in their bones, they did not sleep well. The fatigue of yesterday has not been completely rested away.


----------



## kluang (Jan 16, 2013)

"By Corellon Larethian, when I get my hands on those worgs, I'm going to skin them and make it my cloak." grumbles Aoran as he slowly gets up.


----------



## Chaos (Jan 17, 2013)

"What the hell is that stench?" Elros asks. _Maybe I should go for a closer look._


----------



## Muk (Jan 18, 2013)

Edging his way just passed the wagons Elros holds his torch in hand trying to see where the stench was coming from. Though his elven blood gave him the ability to see further than the torch light, it was not enough to see into the deep darkness.

The predator was certainly taking full advantage of the night and its surrounding, at least that's the feeling Elros had while trying to spot the beast(s).


----------



## Chaos (Jan 19, 2013)

Elros walks back into the camp. "We're being stalked, either that or they're waiting for the proper time for an ambush. Beasties are in hiding, and honestly, I don't want to find out why. Let's get the hell out of here."


----------



## kluang (Jan 21, 2013)

"How? They probably waiting for us to move so we can be easy picking. I say we stand our ground."


----------



## igeku somrazunta (Jan 25, 2013)

((Is igeku back at full health? or is he still low on health?))
"Or," said igeku, "We could of course take the beasts by surprise. (hope i'm not going beyond my chars strategic knowledge here, i just assume since he has alot of knowledge in royalty/nobility and since hes a paladin he is at least able to suggest this much of a strategy) likely the reason they haven't attacked us yet is because they don't expect us to attack, so if we were to attack them, they'd be taken by surprise likely." he clambered atop one of the wagons to see what the surrounding terrain looked like.


----------



## Muk (Jan 25, 2013)

Igeku looks from the top of the wagon and see a plain terrain with high grass. If he were to fight on it he probably would not see beyond the length of a greatsword. The night makes it even worst since the torch light in itself doesn't reach very far either (30 ft light circle).


----------



## Chaos (Jan 26, 2013)

"Maybe we should just stand our ground until the sun is up. After we can see, we can judge to either leave or fight, depending on the enemy."


----------



## igeku somrazunta (Jan 26, 2013)

after considering for a moment, igeku conceded to elros' idea saying, "this would probably be the best"


----------



## Muk (Jan 30, 2013)

Thus the group stays awake for the last four hours until sunrise without changing their shift. Wary of a possible ambush they keep look out.

As the first daylight beams across the sky they look once more for the beasts who've haunted them this night. The creature(s) retreated away from the camp sometime before the first daylight.

Tonight nothing happened except for the group not getting a good night worth of sleep. Biibii still insists of making progress further south. The iron on the wagon and other gear will not hold out for more than a week and losing a day would not be acceptable.


----------

